# Place To Shoot Sunday



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a place me and my son can go shoot some rounds sunday just for a few hours. If anyone knows of a place please let me know...Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

If you don't know anyone that's a member of one of the clubs then Styx River range is a nice place.

http://www.styxrivershootingcenter.com/Home/tabid/55/Default.aspx

Rick


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

shootnstarz said:


> If you don't know anyone that's a member of one of the clubs then Styx River range is a nice place.
> 
> http://www.styxrivershootingcenter.com/Home/tabid/55/Default.aspx
> 
> Rick


This is true. Nice place, nice people.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

hours drive, how much is it, and he said something about Sunday are they open Sunday? Im ready to go shooting, doesnt a member on here have their own shooting range at their house or something. Be nice to go there and meet a few people, i remember a while back about a bunch of members getting up and going shooting.


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

shootnstarz said:


> If you don't know anyone that's a member of one of the clubs then Styx River range is a nice place.
> 
> http://www.styxrivershootingcenter.com/Home/tabid/55/Default.aspx
> 
> Rick


Thanks I forgot about them....:thumbup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

And also consider joining ERML. Cost is only $95 per year + NRA membership. We have 4 covered shooting ranges with benches and tables and about 30 of us showed up this morning to tear down an old house to make room for range 5. Three club work days = 1 year membership. Open 6 days a week, 150 yard shots (so far).

Rick


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

I'll add my two cents about ERML. It is a great deal at $95. It is safe, not too far out of town and I believe faimly members are included. You can forget the time limits also!

Mark


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> hours drive, how much is it, and he said something about Sunday are they open Sunday? Im ready to go shooting, doesnt a member on here have their own shooting range at their house or something. Be nice to go there and meet a few people, i remember a while back about a bunch of members getting up and going shooting.


Folks shoot out at my place but I'm busy Sunday, so that's not a good day fer me!:blink:


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Public firing range on quintette road(cantonement) is closed-indefinitely!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

How much is Stix River?


----------

